

Big pharmaceutical companies are spending far more on marketing than research - paralelogram
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/02/11/big-pharmaceutical-companies-are-spending-far-more-on-marketing-than-research/

======
dalke
Is that a bad thing in and of itself? How much should pharmaceutical companies
be spending on marketing vs. research?

The point of the underlying John Oliver piece was how marketing money
influences doctors, such as using drugs for off-label uses where there's no
evidence that it's useful, and sometimes where the evidence says to not use
it. It wasn't (as I recall) about the budget differences.

